# Walmart Pioneers Suck



## ridin_low07 (Feb 23, 2009)

I bought them to replace my blown stock speakers, but they really dont have nuthin for bass. I know 6.5s aint gonna push any real bass but I would expect some type of response. I have to turn the bass up and kick up the loud on my head unit just to enjoy some bass. I have been thinking about trying to put some 6x9s in the rear deck, 6.5s in the side panels in the back, and components in the front doors just to enjoy a little bit of sound.


----------



## Icon_One (Dec 11, 2007)

if u run the speakers off of the deck power u wont get good sound out of them. Try running an after market amp and u will hear the difference


----------



## ridin_low07 (Feb 23, 2009)

what size amp should I run them off of? and also if they sound like crap with the bass up wont they just sound even worse when i put them on an amp?


----------



## Icon_One (Dec 11, 2007)

with the deck power u dont have enough power. When u dont have enough power u get distortion. And its not clean power going to the speaker. Put a 200 - 300 watt amp and dont turn the gain all the way up about 1/2 to 3/4 up. When u connect an aftermarket amp u get clean power and it gets rid of the distortion.


----------



## ridin_low07 (Feb 23, 2009)

ok so even though i have an aftermarket deck I need an aftermarket amp in order to get rid of the distortion?


----------

